
Google's Magenta Creates Machine-Generated Music - 6stringmerc
https://cdn2.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6577761/Google_-_Magenta_music_sample.0.mp3
======
6stringmerc
A write-up:

[http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/digital-and-
mobil...](http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/digital-and-
mobile/7393347/googles-art-project-magenta-creates-its-first-machine)

